# indian surrogacy on SKY News



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a feature on SKY news today about surrogacy and couples going to India to get their miracle babies.  

Lx


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought the baby looked familiar! isn't she beautiful?
Daisy is our daughter.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

She is very beautiful congratulations, and I didn't think it was particularly negative report and more exposure in the media about surrogacy will hopefully help more sm's come forward.
I know from Natalie FF lawyer that for me surrogacy out of the UK (being single) could be plagued with legal problems.

L x


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know. You'd be surprised to hear how many singles/gays/lesbians do surrogacy successfully. The baby will already have it's birth certificate under your name in India so there's no Parental Order to fight. Unless you actually go there and witness it firsthand do not listen to any third hand rumours about can't do this, can't do that. Where there's a will...
Go for it. We'll help if we can.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ahh thanks so much I am trying donor eggs at the moment, as my consultant said have one more try with DE as a young, healthy embryo might be more likely to stick in a dodgy, thin womb like mine he said if not then surrogacy- 2 other Drs have told me to go to surrogacy. Hopefully cycle no 8 will be lucky for me.

I do agree where there is a will there is a way in this world.
L x


----------

